# Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat



## Mastermind (30. Dezember 2013)

Guten Abend, nach bestandener Anglerprüfung 
mach ich mir langsam die ersten Gedanken darüber, wo, was und womit ich fangen möchte.

Grundsätzlich käme für mich der Rhein in der Bonner Gegend und die untere Sieg als Einsatzgebiet in Frage. Meine Überlegung ist bisher die, dass ich die beiden Gewässer mit Tageskarten ausprobieren sollte, bevor ich mich da eventuell für später festlege.

Dementsprechend möchte ich mir zunächst eine Spinnrute zulegen, die sowohl rhein- als auch siegtauglich wäre. Wobei an der Sieg eher die Forelle als Zielfisch anzusehen wäre, während im Rhein wohl der Zander die Hauptrolle spielen würde.

Was meint ihr, ist diese Überlegung vernünftig? 
Falls nein, wo sollte ich lieber anfangen? Ich persönlich favorisiere die Sieg, da sie kleiner und überschaubarer ist. Allerdings gibt es dort deutlich mehr Einschränkungen.

Falls meine Überlegung doch nicht ganz verkehrt ist, wäre ich für eine Empfehlung hinsichtlich einer passenden Rute und der dazugehörigen Rolle dankbar. Preislich sollte die Rute möglichst nicht über 50 EUR gehen.

Als zweite Route sollte eine zum Posenangeln sein, die ich ebenfalls für den Rhein und die Sieg verwenden  könnte. Auch hier wäre ich für eine Empfehlung dankbar.

Und zu guter Letzt möchte ich noch fragen, was ich von solchen Komplettsets hält wie etwas von diesem hier: Balzer/Cormoran Angelkomplettset (mit Steckrute für Forelle und Zander). Wäre das vielleicht etwas für Zielvorgaben? Ist das Angebot preislich in Ordnung oder ist es günstiger und besser, sich alles einzeln zu kaufen?

Ich selbst bin nicht mehr ganz so jung, verfüge aber noch über keine anglerischen Erfahrungen. Deshalb wäre ich für eure Beratung dankbar, bevor ich zur Tat schreite und mir die Ausrüstung zulege.

Danke!


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Einfach mal ganz kurz, Rute für Sieg und Rhein kannst Du vergessen, im Rhein auf Zander sind andere Wurfgewichte und auch Ruten erforderlich als für die Sieg und Forelle. Tageskarte untere Sieg wird Dich schnell frustrieren, zumal da im Moment auch nichts läuft. 

Rhein gibt es keine Tagesscheine, der 3-Tagesschein kostet 10 €, die Jahreskarte gibt es schon für 34 €, allerdings ist auch im Rhein eine gewisse Frustrationstoleranz erforderlich.

Hier ein paar hilfreiche Links:
http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=115965&page=159

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=117596&page=42

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=255486&page=213

http://www.anglerboard.de/board/showthread.php?t=98364&page=478

Einfach mal durchstöbern, da gibt es reichlich Tipps und Hinweise.

Ansonsten, Guten Rutsch


----------



## AlexHH (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Hallo Mastermind,

ich stimme Ulli zu, dass Du besser zwei Ruten kaufst - die Rolle kannst Du dann ggf. zunächst für beide Ruten abwechselnd benutzen. Die Sieg kenne ich nicht, fische aber selbst häufig in der Elbe auf Zander. Wenn Du keine anglerische Erfahrung hast, wirst Du am Rhein auf Zander alleine ohne Hilfe viel Frusterlebnisse haben.
Ich würde Dir empfehlen, unbedingt mit jemanden mal mitzugehen, der Dir Technik, Stellen und benötigtes Gerät zeigt, bevor Du es auf eigene Faust versuchst. Ein Tag sollte bereits reichen - so schwer ist es alles nicht, aber man kann am Anfang halt vieles falsch machen.
Ich bin ebenfalls Späteinsteiger. Das erste, was ich nach bestandener Prüfung gemacht habe, war ein Zanderseminar mit Jörg Strehlow. Dort habe ich dann wirklich angeln gelernt. So ein Guiding ist zwar nicht billig, aber ohne es hätte ich viel Geld in falsches Gerät und noch mehr Zeit (und Frust) in erfolglose Angeltage investiert. Bei Euch am Rhein gibt es sicherlich ebenfalls viele gute Guides - vielleicht hat ein anderer Boardie, der sich da besser auskennt, ja einen Tipp (wohnt Uli Beyer da nicht irgendwo?).
Vielleicht findet sich ja auch ein Boardie aus Deiner Ecke, der Dich mal mitnimmt...?
Viele Grüße und einen guten Rutsch

Alex


----------



## Ramsay1985 (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Als Einstiegs-Set für die Sieg auf Forelle ist das Shimano-Set 2014 super. Das Set gibt es in einem Prämien Abo bei Blinker hinzu.

Zur Rute 2.10m, 7-21g WF, für Forelle super 
Zur Rolle Shimano Alivio 2500

Preislich liegst du da bei unter 60Euro, und du bekommst jeden Monat was zu lesen.

http://shop.jahr-tsv.de/abonnements/angeln/blinker/blinker-jahresabo.html

Ich selbst habe mir vor Jahren auch mal ein ähnliches Set im Blinker Abo bestellt und fische es immer noch


----------



## Mastermind (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Hallo und danke euch allen für die nützlichen Tipps und Links. Werde sie mir genau ankucken.

Was empfehlt ihr denn, welches Gewässer ist für einen Anfänger wie mich günstiger: der Rhein oder die Sieg? Bin da immer noch unentschlossen.

Wünsche euch allen ein gesundes und erfolgreiches Neues Jahr!


----------



## Ulli3D (31. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Nimm den Rhein, da ist es auf Dauer preiswerter. Untere Sieg ist so, dass diejenigen, die sich in den letzten Jahren eine Jahreskarte gekauft haben, nach einem Jahr aufgegeben haben und keine mehr gekauft haben. 

Kauf Dir für den Rhein eine Rute mit einem WG von 30 - 60 oder 80g, 2,70 m lang, dazu eine Rolle mit einer Schnurfassung von 150 m 0,30er Mono, da dann eine Geflochtene mit 8 - 10 kg Tragkraft, lass Dich nicht vom angegebenen Durchmesser blenden, der stimmt in der Regel nicht. Dann noch als Puffer und Abriebschutz vor Muscheln und Steinen eine 40er bis 50er Mono, 2 - 4 m, Stahlvorfach, denn die Hechte nehmen zu im Rhein, und Du bist für die ersten GuFi-Verluste gerüstet.


----------



## Mastermind (2. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Danke, Ulli, für die ausführliche Info. Dann werde ich mich auf den Rhein und den Zander konzentrieren. Habe mich nach einer vernünftigen Rute zum Gummifischen umgeschaut. Möchte mir natürlich keinen Schrott kaufen aber zugleich im mittleren Preissegment bleiben.

Habe mir die folgenden Ruten ausgesucht:

Jenzi Mitsuki Muskie H 30-80g Modell 2014

Jenzi Mitsuki Soft Bait Mh 20-60g Modell 2014 Länge 2,70 m

Welche der beiden wäre denn besser für den Rhein? Gehe davon aus, dass der wirkliche WG der zweiten Rute geringer ist und tendiere persönlich zu der ersten.

Vielleicht könntet ihr mir noch eine passende Rolle im mittleren Preissegment empfehlen?

Habe selbst an die Spro Passion 740 gedacht. Würde das zu den Ruten und meinem Einsatzbereich passen?

Danke!


----------



## Pippa (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Ahoi und willkommen im Club der Süchtigen!

Ulli hat dir ja schon einige gute Tipps gegeben. Seine Tackle-Empfehlung ist auch sicherlich nicht verkehrt, aber schon mit einem kleinen "Sicherheitspuffer für den Anfänger" versehen. Das soll heißen, dass ich 80-Gramm-Ruten und 50er-Vorfächer für völlig überdimensioniert halte. Aber probiere es ruhig erst einmal damit. Es könnte sein, dass dir der eine oder andere Biss durch die Lappen geht, aber ein gehakter Fisch ist so gut wie an Land ;-) Das Feintuning kommt mit der Zeit. Ich bin mir sehr sicher, dass du dein (Rhein-)Tackle im Laufe der Zeit immer wieder optimieren wirst 



> Vielleicht könntet ihr mir noch eine passende Rolle im mittleren Preissegment empfehlen?



Zu deiner Frage nach der Rolle: Die Passion soll zuverlässig ihren Dienst tun. Für nur ein paar € mehr gibt's 'ne Rolle aus der selben Schmiede, für die ich meine Hand ins Feuer lege: die Black Arc. Mit dieser Rolle in der 3000er-Größe bist du quasi für alles gewappnet. (Jeder, der dir von dieser Rolle abrät, ist ein shimanoistischer High-End-Tackle-Slave (und fängt letztendlich auch nicht mehr als du)!

Die von dir ausgesuchte Rute kenne ich nicht. Aber es gibt übliche Verdächtige für die Zanderangelei am Fluss in diesem Preissegment: Bushwhacker, Pulse, Speedmaster, Black Pearl / Stream, etc. 
Alle liegen in etwa in der Preisliga der Jenzi und sind "erprobt".

Hier im Forum kannst du dich bezüglich einer geeigneten Zanderrute für fließende Gewässer schlau und müde lesen. Letztendlich musst du schauen und ausprobieren, welcher Stock dir gefällt und mit welchem du am besten zurecht kommst.

In der Regel werden (zurecht) Ruten mit schnellem Blank, ausgesprochener Spitzenaktion und hartem Rückgrat empfohlen.
Aber es gibt auch Ruten, die sich auf den ersten Blick / das erste Wedeln sonderbar anfühlen und trotzdem geeignete Zanderruten sind. Ich denke da an eine Carboflex oder die von mir favorisierte Instinct. 

Wie du siehst, es ist nicht einfach |supergri


----------



## Shxmxnxlxvxr (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Ich gehe hauptsächlich auf Karpfen, nebenbei jedoch auch mal auf Hechte und Zander, wobei ich mich auf diesem Gebiet nicht wirklich auskenne, aber schon ein paar Hechte gefangen habe
Also: ich benutze eine Shimano Alivio cx Spin (Rute) als Medium, sie hat ein Wurfgewicht von 14-40 g und ist 2.70 lang, also ziemlich weich. Aber alles in allem eine sehr gute Rute, vor allem für den Preis (. C.a. 33€ auf Askari) 
Als ich mal mit dem Boot raus war, ist der Blinker im Kraut hängen geblieben, und das drüber gefahren, wodurch die Spitze der Rute unter das Boot ging, und sich das Teil biegte, und zwar so als würde ich die Spitze bis ans Handteil biegen, jedoch brach sie nicht und ich konnte die Bremse öffnen. Also sehr gute Rute.
Als Rolle habe ich die Daiwa crossfire a 2500 4i, um die 25-30€ wert und kann mich auch hier absolut nicht beklagen, einmal geölt und sie läuft wie Ei Uhrwerk.
Soviel zu meiner Ausrüstung, jedoch musst du selbst herausfinden wie lang und stark du die Angelruten am Liebste hast
Und frohes 2014


Gesendet von meinem iPhone mit Tapatalk


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Hallo Mastermind,

die Ruten kenne ich nichtaber offensichtlich haben die keine SIC-Ringe, quasi ein Muss bei geflochtener Schnur, alle anderen hast Du schnell aufgerauht und dann ist die Schur schnell am Ende. Ich würde mir auch nicht wirklich eine Rute im iNet kaufen, ich muss die mal begrabbelt haben. Fahr doch einfach beim HiFish in Siegburg oder besser noch bei Bode in Mühlheim vorbei, da kann man Dir eine Rutenempfehlung machen und Du kannst Die auch direkt begrabbeln, der Rhein ist schon ziemlich speziell, was die Anforderungen ans Gerät angeht.

Genau so ist es bei Rollen, im Bereich von 60 - 100 Euronen findest Du wahnsinnig viele brauchbare, da ist das schon fast Geschmackssache. Gestern hab ich irgendwo eine Anzeige gesehen, da wird z. B. die Daiwa Caldia X 2.500 für unter 70 € angeboten.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

@ Uli


es müssen nicht umbedingt SIC Ringeinlagen sein. Alconite, Hardloy oder Zirkonium sind ebenfalls für Geflecht geeignet


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Mag sein, ich bevorzuge SIC und die Jenzi Ruten haben Einlagen aus Titan, dem trau ich nicht so ganz.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Wobei es auch China SIC Ringe gibt - die bescheiden sind. zu 90% sind alle heute erhältlichen Ruten mit Ringen ausgestattet, die für Geflecht taugen.


----------



## Mastermind (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Du hast recht, Ulli, es sind keine SIC-Ringe. Allerdings habe ich bisher noch nichts Negatives gehört. Und das Argument nach dem Motto "kenne die Rute nicht, sie ist aber trotzdem schlecht" überzeugt mich nicht wirklich, sorry.

Deshalb hätte ich gerne mal gehört, ob jemand mit den beiden persönliche Erfahrungen sammlen konnte.

Jenzi Mitsuki Muskie H 30-80g Modell 2014

Jenzi Mitsuki Soft Bait Mh 20-60g Modell 2014 Länge 2,70 m

Bei den Rollen stehen nun die Spro Passion 740 und die SPRO Black Arc 8400 zur Auswahl, wobei die zweite Variante mir besser gefällt - danke an euch für den Tipp!


----------



## Ulli3D (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Rute schlecht ist sondern nur, dass ich die nicht kenne und keine Rute im iNet bestellen würde. Spätestens wenn eine Reklamation da ist, wirst Du sehen, warum.


----------



## Mastermind (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Ich hab ja nicht geschrieben, dass die Rute schlecht ist sondern nur, dass ich die nicht kenne und keine Rute im iNet bestellen würde. Spätestens wenn eine Reklamation da ist, wirst Du sehen, warum.



Mit dem Bestellen im Internet hast Du sicherlich recht. Das habe ich allerdings auch nicht vor.
Doch bevor ich in ein Anglergeschäft reingehe (bei mir wäre übrigens Angelsport in Bonn das nächstgelegene), möchte ich eine möglichst konkrete Vorstellung davon haben, was in die engere Auswahl eigentlich kommt.


----------



## Fr33 (3. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Servus Mastermind,

 ich hab die Rute leider noch nicht begrabbelt - aber als "Softbait Rute" sollte der Blank eigentlich eine ausgeprägte Spitzenaktion haben und sollte nicht lange nachschwingen. Ob die Ringe das versprechen was Sie sollen? Die Rute ist nach NewGuide Concept aufgebaut - was ne schöne Biegekurve ergibt und die Schnur näher am Blank verlaufen lässt. Ob mehr Wurfweite... ich denke nicht - aber mehr kleinere Ringe bringen unterm Stich weniger Gewicht auf die Spitze.... dadurch soll die ursprüngliche Aktion des Blanks erhalten bleiben.

 Ich rechne nicht mit ner Wunderrute für den Preis.... aber anschauen würde ich die mal, sofern die im Laden steht. 

 Als Rolle reicht die 830er BlackArc aus. Die 840er ist schon ein Klotz...

 Dazu ne 0,15mm PowerPro und es passt. Wegen dem WG musst du wissen was du brauchst und wie die Rute ansich letzendlich ausfällt...


----------



## Mastermind (4. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Gut, jetzt versuche ich nun, alles zusammenzustellen, was ich für eine vernünftige Rute zum Zander-Angeln im Rhein benötige:

*Rute*:
Jenzi Mitsuki Muskie H 30-80g Modell 2014 
oder 
Jenzi Mitsuki Soft Bait Mh 20-60g Modell 2014 Länge 2,70 m
muss im Laden austesten, welche mir besser liegt.

*Rolle*: Spro Passion 740 oder besser SPRO Black Arc 8300 

*Schnur*: SHIMANO Power Pro geflochtene Schnur 0,13mm bzw. 0,15mm

*Stahlvorfach*: Cannelle MultiFlex, ca 70 cm. Dazu passende [FONT=&quot]Quetschhülsen  und Klemmhülsenzange mit 5 Druckpunkten[/FONT]

*Wirbel*: nicht zu groß, Tragkraft nicht mehr als die der Schnur. Marke: Berkley Mc Mahon Crosslock Snap oder Profiblinker.

*Gummifisch:*
kopyto classic 8 cm oder Lunker City Shaker, 
  Empfohlene Jigkopf-Größe: 3/0

*Montage*: Geflochtene Hauptschnur - Wirbel - Stahlvorfach - Snap - Gummifisch

Habe ich noch etwas vergessen?
Oder gibt es vielleicht Verbesserungsvorschläge?


----------



## Mastermind (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Habe jetzt noch eine Rute gefunden, und zwar mit LTS SIC Beringung.

Es geht um die ABU Garcia Vendetta Spin 902MH, von der ich angesichts ihres sehr günstigen Preises erstaunlicherweise bisher nur Gutes gelesen habe:

Gewicht    173g
Länge    2,70m
Transportlänge    140cm
Teile    2
Wurfgewicht    15-40g
Eigenschaft    Steckrute
Typ    beringt
SIC-Beringung    Ja

Würde die Rute für den Zander im Rhein reichen? Hat jemand persönliche Erfahrungen mit der Rute?


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Die Vendetta ist sicherlich eine gute Rute aber die 40g sind definitiv zu wenig für den Rhein bei Normalpegel.


----------



## Mastermind (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Ulli. 
Habe noch die Variante gefunden:

ABU Garcia Vendetta 902MH, 40/80 SPIN
Gewicht    206g
Länge    2,74m
Transportlänge    137cm
Teile    2
Wurfgewicht    40-80g
Eigenschaft    Steckrute
Typ    beringt
SIC-Beringung    Ja

Komisch, dass praktisch unter derselben Bezeichnung Ruten mit unterschiedlichem WG angeboten werden:

ABU Garcia Vendetta Spin 902MH
Gewicht    173g
Länge    2,70m
Transportlänge    140cm
Teile    2
Wurfgewicht    15-40g
Eigenschaft    Steckrute
Typ    beringt
SIC-Beringung    Ja


Und was ist noch von dieser Rute zu halten, finde kaum Infos dazu, vermutlich weil sie relativ neu ist:

DAM Neo Spinning 60 Angelrute 2,70m 20- 60g

Gewicht  236,8g
Länge    2,70m
Transportlänge    141cm
Teile    2
Wurfgewicht    20-60g
Eigenschaft    Steckrute
Typ    beringt
SIC-Beringung    Ja


----------



## Ulli3D (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

D.A.M. Ruten haben in den letzten Jahren einen Qualitätssprung gemacht. Die Neo kenne ich jetzt nicht, sie liegt aber vom WG wesentlich besser als die Vendetta, ich würde mir an Deiner Stelle auch noch die D.A.M. Calyber Pro anschauen, in 2,74 H ist die für ihren Preis garantiert OK. Weiterer Vorteil der Calyber, auch ohne Triggergriff sind die auch für Multirollen beringt, allerdings sieht auch die Neo entsprechend beringt aus. Ich habe selbst eine Rute der neuen D.A.M. seit Jahren und bin zufrieden und meine Frau hat eine Calyber Casting und ganz ehrlich, da können viele teurere Ruten kaum mithalten.


----------



## Mastermind (6. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Meinst Du die hier:
CALYBER PRO SPIN H 2,74M 42-84G

Ist WG ab 42 nicht ein wenig zu viel?


----------



## Pippa (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Da ich mich ja schon mal eingemischt habe, hier meine Meinung zu deinen neuerlichen Fragen:

Die Vendetta ist sehr straff. In der 40-Gramm-Variante würde ich sie als ausreichend für den Rhein einstufen. Hängt natürlich immer von deinen verwendeten Ködern ab. 30-g+-Jigs mit 'nem 15er-Gummi werden auch diesen Stiel in die Knie zwingen. Mit der 40-80g-Version wird selbst ein Anfänger wenig Spaß haben. Die Wurfweite von leichteren Ködern ist darüber hinaus extrem eingeschränkt. 

Die Neo ist überberingt und erinnert mich sowohl vom Aussehen als auch von der Aktion her an meine erste (Glasfaser-Meeres-)Spinnrute (von Albatros) aus den 80-ern :g Fürs Zanderangeln m.M.n. ungeeignet. 

Die von Ulli empfohlene Calyber Pro (Spin) ist nicht derart beringt und ein Super-Stock. Wäre sie mir in der 28-56-Gramm-Variante nicht schon zu prügelig, würde ich sie heute noch fischen. Trotzdem: Egal welches Modell, mit der Calyber (Pro) bekommst du einen voll zandertauglichen Stock für verhältnismäßg wenig Geld. 

Tacheles: Die _DAM CALYBER PRO SPIN MH 2,59M (28-56g WG)_ ist eine sehr gut verarbeitete Rute mit schnellem, straffem Blank, die für die Raubfischjagd am Rhein bestens geeignet ist. Mit ihr kann auch ein 15-g-Köder auf ordentliche Weiten gebracht werden!


----------



## Mastermind (7. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Danke für die Rückmeldung, Pippa.
Ich versuche, das ganz zusammenzufassen.

Also, gesucht wird eine Rute unter 100 EUR zum Zanderangeln am Rhein.  Als Köder wird eingesetzt GuFi in der Größe 12 - 13cm und Jigköpfen in  Größe 3/0 und einem [FONT=&quot]Zusatzdrilling.

[/FONT]Will mir die folgenden Ruten näher anschauen:

1. Jenzi Mitsuki Muskie H 30-80g Modell 2014
Problem: keine SIC-Ringe

2. ABU Garcia Vendetta 902MH, 40/80 SPIN

3. DAM CALYBER PRO SPIN MH 2,59M 28-56G
   oder

4. CALYBER PRO SPIN H 2,74M 42-84G


Passende Rolle: SPRO Black Arc 8300
  oder Penn Sargus SG 3000

Welche der drei Ruten würdet ihr favorisieren?
Wäre für jede Rückmeldung dankbar.


----------



## Mastermind (9. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Habe eine neue Jenzi-Rute gefunden, diesmal sogar mit SIC-Ringen:

Jenzi Spinnrute Genixx Spin SGX


Länge: 2,70 m
Transportlänge: 140 cm
Wurfgewicht: 30 - 60 g
Gewicht: 153 g
Hier steht zwar, dass die Rute super wäre für Zander am Rhein. Allerdings habe ich Bedenken, ob das WG ausreichend ist. 

Und diese Beschreibung _"Zweifelsohne ein Allrounder, um große Köder weit nach draußen zu befördern. Die SGX deckt ein großes Spektrum
der Fischerei ab. Rapfen im Strom, Zander am Vereinssee oder Schleppen auf Hecht – diese Rute wird Sie begeistern._" ist auch nicht wirklich überzeugend.

Hat jemand vielleicht die Rute in der Hand gehabt?


----------



## Mastermind (12. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Was ist denn von dieser günstigen DAM-Rute zu halten?

DAM Black Panther Spin 80


----------



## Mastermind (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Nachdem ich diesen Test von Blinker gelesen habe, konnte ich heute die Rute  Shimano - Scimitar AX Spinning selbst in der Hand halten. Fand sie sehr ansprechend, vor allem zu dem Preis. Unsicher bin ich mir allerdings bei der Angabe "Ausgestattet sind die Ruten mit Shimano Hardlite Ringen". Sind diese Ringe vergleichbar mit SIC? Kann jemand etwas dazu sagen? Kennt jemand vielleicht die Rute?


----------



## jigga1986 (15. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Ruten die hier oft empfohlen werden:
Abu García vendetta und shimano vengeance shad  einfach angucken


----------



## Mastermind (19. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Noch Varianten:

Berkley Skeletor Pro 902 Spin

Savage Gear Bushwhacker XLNT


----------



## Mastermind (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Nachdem ich nun mehrere Ruten im Laden ausprobiert habe, tendiere ich zu Berkley Skeletor Pro 902 Spin.

Unentschlossen bin ich noch hinsichtlich der Rolle, da die Rute etwas kopflastig zu sein scheint.

Bisher habe ich mein Auge auf SPRO Black Arc 8300 oder Penn Sargus SG 3000 geworfen.

Welche der bedien Rollen würdet ihr empfehlen bzw. gibt es noch gute Alternativen in der vergleichbaren Preisklasse?


----------



## Pippa (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Nachdem ich nun mehrere Ruten im Laden ausprobiert habe, tendiere ich zu Berkley Skeletor Pro 902 Spin.
> 
> Unentschlossen bin ich noch hinsichtlich der Rolle, da die Rute etwas kopflastig zu sein scheint.
> 
> ...



Kurzfassung ( da du morgen sicherlich wieder 8 neue Ruten zur Debatte stellen wirst  ):

Skeletor ist wirklich sehr kopflastig - *Stop* - Die von mir empfohlene Calyber in 2,59 ist schneller, günstiger und 46 Gramm leichter - *Stop* - Black Arc spielt bezüglich Lauf und Schnurverlegung drei Klassen höher als Sargus - *Stop* - Calyber + Black Arc 3000 = 100% zandertaugliche, ausgewogene und grundsolide Kombi - *Ende*


----------



## Mastermind (21. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Pippa schrieb:


> Kurzfassung ( da du morgen sicherlich wieder 8 neue Ruten zur Debatte stellen wirst  ):
> 
> Skeletor ist wirklich sehr kopflastig - *Stop* - Die von mir empfohlene Calyber in 2,59 ist schneller, günstiger und 46 Gramm leichter - *Stop* - Black Arc spielt bezüglich Lauf und Schnurverlegung drei Klassen höher als Sargus - *Stop* - Calyber + Black Arc 3000 = 100% zandertaugliche, ausgewogene und grundsolide Kombi - *Ende*



Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung. Du weißt ja, als Anfänger ohne eigene Erfahrung tut man sich recht schwer, vor allem weil das Angebot recht groß ist.

Die von Dir empfohlene DAM CALYBER PRO SPIN MH 2,59M 28-56G hatte mein Händler leider nicht vorrätig. Deshalb konnte ich sie leider nicht in de Hand halten. 
Ohne sie vorher ausprobiert zu haben, sehe die folgenden Schwachpunkte:

1. Günstig wird die Rute zur Zeit nur bei eBay angeboten. Ich habe allerdings Bedenken, so etwas bei eBay zu kaufen.

2. Die Länge von 2,59M, reicht das für den Rhein angesichts der häufigen Steinpackungen? Wäre 2,70 m da nicht besser?

3. Reicht das WG von 28-56G für den Rhein, wenn man an den Buhnen fischen möchte?

Wäre dankbar, wenn Du diese Bedenken zerstreuen könntest


----------



## Pippa (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Danke Dir für die Rückmeldung. Du weißt ja, als Anfänger ohne eigene Erfahrung tut man sich recht schwer, vor allem weil das Angebot recht groß ist.
> 
> Die von Dir empfohlene DAM CALYBER PRO SPIN MH 2,59M 28-56G hatte mein Händler leider nicht vorrätig. Deshalb konnte ich sie leider nicht in de Hand halten.
> Ohne sie vorher ausprobiert zu haben, sehe die folgenden Schwachpunkte:
> ...



Find ja gut, dass du dir Gedanken machst und nicht wild drauf los kaufst. Vor allem, dass du das vermeintliche Objekt der Begierde erstmal in der Hand halten willst. Wäre ich anfangs so sorgsam vorgegangen, hätte ich mir den einen oder anderen Kleinwagen sparen können 

Zu deinen Bedenken: 

ebay - auch wenn ich im Sinne der zurecht gebeutelten und genervten Verkäufer kein Freund davon bin, so hast du auf im Internet gekaufte Artikel (vom gewerblichen Verkäufer) immer ein Rückgaberecht. Das heißt, dass du ähnliche Möglichkeiten hast wie die Zalando-Fraktion: Bestellen, An- bzw. Ausprobieren und bei Nichtgefallen zurückschicken. Wenn ich noch auf aktuellem Stand bin, ist die Rücksendung ab 40 € Warenwert vom Verkäufer zu tragen. Wie gesagt, ich - als Verkäufer - würde ob dieser Regelung im Grabe rotieren. Deshalb mache ich davon auch keinen Gebrauch. Aber wenn es nicht anders geht...
Also, mach dir keinen Kopf über ebay-Käufe. Es ist natürlich empfehlenswert, einen der u.a. hier im Forum als gut und seriös befundenen Shops anzusteuern.

Länge - [auf die kommt's nicht an. Das Hin und Her macht die Meter!] Steinpackungumgehungstechnisch machen 11 cm den Braten nicht fett. Ich hatte schon einige Hänger am Rhein, aber noch keinen an der Steinpackung aufgrund mangelnder Rutenlänge. Auch nicht mit 2,10m-Stöckchen. 

WG der Calyber - fürs Angeln in den Buhnen(-kesseln?) reicht sogar 'ne weitaus leichtere Rute. Mit der Calyber kannst du problemlos auch mit entsprechenden Kopf- und Ködergewichten an der Strömungskante fischen. Ich weiß nicht, wieviele mittlere Spinn-Ruten 'nen 150cm-Waller aus dem Hauptstrom zwirbeln können. Die Calyber kann's.


----------



## Mastermind (22. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Nochmals danke für die Rückmeldung. Habe festgestellt, dass die bei eBay angebotene Rute eine Dam Calyber ist (ohne pro), während die von der Beschreibung her praktisch identische Rute mit pro mindestens zwanzig EUR mehr kostet. Würde gerne wissen, ob es zwischen den beiden Ruten qualitative Unterschiede gibt und sich der Mehrpreis für die "pro" rechtfertigt. #t


----------



## Mastermind (26. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Könnte jemand etwas zu dieser neuen Rute von DAM sagen: Dam Nanoflex G2 2014?

Wäre diese Rute mit DAM Calyber vergleichbar? Habe einfach große Bedenken, bei eBay zu kaufen |uhoh:


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Noch mal, das hab ich am Anfang geschrieben. Da kann man die Ruten begrabbeln und auch mal eine passende Rolle dranhängen.


----------



## Mastermind (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Noch mal, das hab ich am Anfang geschrieben. Da kann man die Ruten begrabbeln und auch mal eine passende Rolle dranhängen.



Lieber Ulli, das würde ich liebend gerne tun. Das Problem ist nur, dass die ältere DAM Calyber-Serie in den Läden nicht mehr und die neue Serie aus dem Jahr 2014 noch nicht vorhanden ist.

Deshalb kann ich die Ruten nicht begrabbeln und stehe nun vor der Alternative, die ältere Serie bei eBay zu kaufen oder auf die neuere länger zu warten. 

Kannst Du bitte Deine Meinung kundtun, was Du von dieser Rute bei eBay hälst. Reicht da das WG?


----------



## Ulli3D (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*

Schon mal bei Bode gewesen, da ist die Auswahl wesentlich größer als in den Bonner/SU Läden.


----------



## Mastermind (27. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Ulli3D schrieb:


> Schon mal bei Bode gewesen, da ist die Auswahl wesentlich größer als in den Bonner/SU Läden.



Habe da angerufen. DAM Calyber haben sie nicht #c


----------



## Pippa (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Habe da angerufen. DAM Calyber haben sie nicht #c



Hiho,

der User asphaltmonster hatte hier und da erwähnt, dass ggf. auch nicht gelistete Ware besorgt werden kann. Schreib ihn einfach mal an!

Zu den Unterschieden zwischen Calyber und Pro kann ich dir nicht wirklich was sagen. Zum einen bin ich kein Tackle- und/oder Ruten-Pro, zum anderen hatte ich aus der älteren Calyber-Serie nur die DS-Variante. Die war allerdings hervorragend. Der Blank unterscheidet sich jedoch nicht nur optisch, sondern sogar haptisch von der Pro-Serie, was mich darauf schließen lässt, dass bei der Nachfolgerin einiges verändert / vermutlich auch verbessert wurde. Würde zwar darauf wetten, dass auch die "alte" Calyber ihren Dienst mehr als zufriedenstellend tut, aber es führt im Prinzip kein Weg daran vorbei, sie selbst probezuwedeln (wie Ulli schon sagte). 

Aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, dass zumindest der Pro-Blank bei vielfach teureren Ruten verbaut wird. Bei der "ohne Pro" wird es vermutlich nicht anders sein. Die "ohne Pro DS" hat mir jedenfalls einige Hundertschaften an Fischen gebracht. Schnell war / ist sie, Verschleißerscheinungen gab es keine. 


...und jetzt geh zum Händler, nimm alle Ruten in die Hand, lass dich beraten und schlag zu!


----------



## Der Buhnenfischer (28. Januar 2014)

*AW: Angeln an Rhein und Sieg: Anfänger bittet um Rat*



Mastermind schrieb:


> Habe da angerufen. DAM Calyber haben sie nicht #c



Richtig, wir führen die nicht, die kann aber bestellt werden... Den Rest machen wir per PN.



Pippa schrieb:


> Aus zuverlässiger Quelle weiß ich, dass zumindest der Pro-Blank bei  vielfach teureren Ruten verbaut wird. Bei der "ohne Pro" wird es  vermutlich nicht anders sein.


Fast richtig... Die "alte", also erste Calyber Serie, hatte den hochwertigeren Blank, irgendwo hier im AB hat ein User auch mal geschrieben was das für einer ist. Aber der neue ist wirklich fast genauso gut.

Da meine Freundin die "alte" Calyber Spin und ich die DropShot aus der gleichen Serie fische, ich dazu die "Pro" schon in der Hand hatte, habe ich den direkten Vergleich.
Und meine Freundin gibt den Stock nicht her und das obwohl sie bei meinem Tackle aus dem vollen schöpfen könnte und wirklich mit Fantasista`s, Skelli`s, Yabai`s usw. fischen könnte...

Die alte Calyber hatte den leichteren und strafferen Blank, das ist so sicher wie das Amen in der Kirche.
Aber die "Pro" ist wirklich nicht schlecht, sogar überraschend gut. Ich habe für einen Kunden zwei der Stöcke bestellt und ich war wirklich überrascht wie gut die Rute doch ist, obwohl ich sehr skeptisch war. 
DAM hat einige Ruten in der vergangen Zeit auf den Markt gebracht die, sagen wir mal, nicht so ganz gepasst haben - allerdings haben sie mit der "Calyber Pro" und dem aktuellen Programm 2014 einen guten Griff gemacht!


----------

